# Power Circuits & Modems



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Went and looked at a large,older church yesterday. They currently use some sort of "modem" that wirelessly links up to their HVAC control in the attic. Essentially, someone can adjust things from their home. This wireless unit is currently in a closet and they get intermittent reception. We are looking at relocating it into the large attic where the receiver unit is. However, the only closet power source is the receptacle that the HVAC unit is plugged into. Getting a dedicated circuit up there is really not in the scope. What are your thoughts on having this unit plugged into the same circuit? I have an abandoned Cat6 drop already up there, just need useable power. 

Thoughts?...


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Contact the manufacturer's customer support.


----------

